# dangerous dogs/poll



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My aunt was attacked by a black lab and had a chunk taken out of her calf. This was years ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was bitten by a german shepherd dog, and my son by an akita


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I was bitten by a Border Collie that sent me to the ER.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I was bitten as a child by a Dobi and a White GSD, about a year apart. Both required ER, stitches, and one almost required shots because the owners could not come up with vaccine records.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad to report, never... My family or me!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I can happily say 'never' aswell...neither has any of my family or friends that I know of


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Once by an Alaskan Malamute (poorly bred, would wag his tail and bite you). 
Then other time by a Borzoi that ripped my lip off and caused me to need plastic surgery. The Borzoi was NOT a dangerous dog, the Malamute was.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was bitten by a Great Dane and had to have stitches in my arm.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes unfortunately I was.
I was riding my bike in a pretty deserted area when a Doberman Pincher attacked me. He bit me in my legs several times and kept chasing me. After 10 min or so someone was able to help me.
I kept thinking (while I was screaming on the top of my lungs) if I fall of my bike he's gonne eat me alive...
I went home and my dad brought me to the ER. Some shots and cleaning. They didn't stitch me. They kept the wounds open so alt the bacteria could still get out.
My legs were black and blue from top till bottom....
The owner payed me money to replace my clothes. It took me a long time before I was able to even look at a dog....I had some pretty nasty nightmares for weeks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a friend who had part of her nose bitten off when she got close to her friend's dog while saying, "Hello!" It was one of the small breeds. I can't remember which. She'll never do that again.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I was bitten by a Springer Spaniel about 11 years ago while working at a vet. The dog was in our boarding kennel. He was an unneutered male and had a history of aggression. When an aggressive dog came in for boarding, if they were KNOWN to be aggressive, they were supposed to have a tag on the front of the kennel door with a LARGE black X. We had a new receptionist who brought the dog, named Dutch, into boarding, and forgot to put the tag on the kennel door. 

I opened his door to change his water, and he attacked and got my hand. He kept biting as I tried to withdraw, screaming....he kept biting. Deep nasty bite wounds. I was taken to the ER where I had to undergo hydrotherapy, very painful. Animal Control was called to photograph the wounds to my index finger and hand. They counted eleven separate bites. I was given strong antibiotics and painkillers, my hand bandaged, and told to return to the ER the next morning for a recheck.

The pain overnight was unbearable. When I returned to the ER the next morning the nurse immediately called for more doctors when she unwrapped my hand. Serious infection had developed. Within a half hour I was admitted to the hospital. I had IV antibiotics, surgery the following day. I was in the hospital for five days. I left with a pic line inserted into my chest and IV antibiotics for ONE MONTH. It was a nightmare. I developed phlebitis in my arm from the pic line. I had to have home health nursing. All this from one error and one very NASTY dog.

I missed work for over a month (Workman's Comp paid 2/3 of my pay during that time). Nothing was ever done to the dog. In fact, the owner's continued to board him at our facility! I never even received an apology from them!

I have never, ever been able to trust a Springer Spaniel since.....even though I know most are sweet gentle dogs. The attack was completely
unprovoked.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Djeez Janis!!! What a story!!!
Did your hand healed completely?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, it did finally heal but it took forever. During the month of IV antibiotics I also had to go to the hospital every other day for hydrotherapy and to have debridement. Now that was some kind of fun. Having all of the dead tissue removed with forceps. The whole experience was just awful. I ran a fever the whole time and was really sick. 

Dutch only boarded a day or so after the bite incident and the owners were informed. They never even offered up an apology.

I think I was really hurt not to hear one work from those owners. They saw me after I returned to work when they brought that horrible dog back in to board. Of course they ignored me. How rude!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

My dad was bitten by his family Dalmatian (sp?) in the face. Granted it was his fault, but it did happen.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I was bitten by a Springer Spaniel about 11 years ago while working at a vet. The dog was in our boarding kennel. He was an unneutered male and had a history of aggression. When an aggressive dog came in for boarding, if they were KNOWN to be aggressive, they were supposed to have a tag on the front of the kennel door with a LARGE black X. We had a new receptionist who brought the dog, named Dutch, into boarding, and forgot to put the tag on the kennel door.
> 
> I opened his door to change his water, and he attacked and got my hand. He kept biting as I tried to withdraw, screaming....he kept biting. Deep nasty bite wounds. I was taken to the ER where I had to undergo hydrotherapy, very painful. Animal Control was called to photograph the wounds to my index finger and hand. They counted eleven separate bites. I was given strong antibiotics and painkillers, my hand bandaged, and told to return to the ER the next morning for a recheck.
> 
> ...


The pain associated with a bad dog bite is indescribable. The bite to my face was similar in that it swelled horribly, and in addition to the lip being torn off, the lower canine tooth went into my throat between my chin and jaw, and the incisors shredded my gums away from my upper teeth. This was a very fast bite made by a dog partially under anesthesia. All I could think of was the terror of an actual attack, particularly to a child.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How many of the dogs that bit were euthanized?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Years ago my son was bitten by a black lab. My son was about 12 years old.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> How many of the dogs that bit were euthanized?


Not the one that bit me. But I didn't want her to be euthanized.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Not the one that bit me. But I didn't want her to be euthanized.


I'm just wondering if the dogs that bit were euthanized.


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

My nephew was a little tike when a chow/pit mix got him by the head, 
literally had his whole head in it's mouth....
The owners had the dog off leash at a public park.
My nephew is fine now...a few stitches and he was ok...
but it was one of the most terrifying things any of us ever saw.
That was over 10 yrs ago now.
mary


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

*ps: how we got my nephews head out*

my Ex BIL literally almost strangled the dog , grabbing the windpipe,
to get the dog to let go.
mary


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm just wondering if the dogs that bit were euthanized.


 Oh, I thought I was answering your question. Sorry.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been bitten, but thankfully it wasn't serious. I had siblings that had to go to the hospital though. My brother got bitten by our lab - not too serious, not an aggressive dog. My mother and sister got seriously bitten by our chow mix who was an aggressive dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The shepherd that bit me was euthanized shortly after that because he also bit his owner, very seriously. He was not euthanized because of biting me.
The akita was not euthanized after biting my son.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Almost 10 years ago, a Lab/Pit mix, allowed free run of the neighborhood got me. 32 stitches in the face and right hand. A small section of my upper lip was torn off, along with a gash in my nose, and ligament damage to my right thumb. The dog grabbed my face and came off pretty quickly, but grabbed my hands and would not release for well over a minute....seemed like an hour. It was the scariest moment of my life. My wife dragged me to our front porch...dog in tow. Once on the porch he released and took off.

The dog was euthanized.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Almost 10 years ago, a Lab/Pit mix, allowed free run of the neighborhood got me. 32 stitches in the face and right hand. A small section of my upper lip was torn off, along with a gash in my nose, and ligament damage to my right thumb. The dog grabbed my face and came off pretty quickly, but grabbed my hands and would not release for well over a minute....seemed like an hour. It was the scariest moment of my life. My wife dragged me to our front porch...dog in tow. Once on the porch he released and took off.
> 
> The dog was euthanized.


Oh my goodness, what a horrible story. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have been bitten several times as a kid. One was a cocker spaniel that got me by the arm and wouldnt let go. And one was by a shepherd that was attacking my dog Snoopy in Greece. He got my face but wasnt hard and only left a slight scar about 2 inches down my face but it is not even noticable now. Nothing was done to either dog and that was in Athens Greece so I dont even know if the dog had rabies shots. But I know that I didnt have any shots other than tetanus shots and pain shots. I wasnt scared of dogs after either bite, I dont know why. But I know the biggest pain was when my cat bit me. That was 2 years ago and very painful.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Was bitten by a cat when I was a child but I deserved it (Ralph didn't want to stay in my babydoll carriage covered up with a blanket!).

I've never been bitten by a dog. As a kid we had a german shepard, a doberman pincher, a beagle, a black lab, a "benji" terrier mix and more recently, a jack russell mix (who bit everyone but me!).


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

About a year and a half ago I was running with my running buddy and two dogs came charging after us. One was a black lab, the other yellow. The black lab almost had his mouth around my calf when in the corner of his eye he saw my running partner bolt, so he went after her and bit her really good. The dog then turned to me. I screamed at that dog so loud and I was about to do whatever I could to hurt it back. It was snapping at me fiercly and decided to back off. I found out later the owners saw what happened and didn't come out to help us. 

We called 911, we couldn't go past the house to get back home. Fast foward a few months, the owner of the dogs came out to us on our jog and said how dissapointed he was that we called 911. I guess he got a pretty big fine and his dogs were NOT up to date on their shots. I never have been so angry in my life. He had to put the black lab to sleep, but still has the yellow lab. He told us to watch out for the yellow lab and that he will bite too. I guess the yellow lab is the son of black lab. What a freaking idiot. I hope that yellow lab doesn't bite a child. I'm no longer able to run, so I go past that house anymore. I usually carry pepper spray with tear gas, but we both had forgotten it that day.

My husband was biking a couple months ago and a golden retriever charged him and almost bit him. My husband carries my pepper spray and sprayed the golden. I'm so sick and tired of seeing dogs not being controlled.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm just wondering if the dogs that bit were euthanized.


When I was six and playing in my grandparents backyard a dog from two houses away jumped its fence.

I watched this yellow spec get bigger...and bigger...until I realized it was after me!
I was bit in the thigh and my grandmother beat it off. I went to the emergancy room but I don't remember much...

This dog was Euthanized as I was the second or third person to be bit unprovoked.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I was bitten by a Dalmatian and a German Shepard when I was a kid, both required medical attention.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Neither myself or my family have ever needed medical attention from a dog bite. I had a staffie grab my arm while going after my terrier once but luckily it was winter and I was wearing a very thick coat. He tore the coat slightly but didn't break the skin.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I was attacked by a Japanese Akita about 7 years ago. The dog jumped on me as I was passing by, on my way to return a video at the video store. It was tied to a fence ( obviously the rope had a lot of slack ). I dont remember much of the actual attack, until it was over but once I got away ( still dont know how I did ) it had torn out half of my bicep muscle on my right arm, severed all tendons and started on the other arm ( only had about 15 stitches in that arm..the right one on the other hand, was a mess and required surgery and 10 days in hospital. 
I was very lucky. The surgeon said I was VERY fortunate to have an arm. It could have been my neck...even worse, could have been a child.

The dog was not euthenized. This happened in Taiwan and the laws are quite different from back home ( Canada ). The owner of the dog paid hospital expenses and physio bills. I did not ask for anything other than that. I was just happy to be alive.
The dog was ordered to stay inside until after 10:00. I ended up leaving, it was just too painful to walk by the attack site everyday.

As for the dog....I feel sorry for him. I think I have heard that Akita's are "dangerous" dogs..but honestly, I think he was raised that way. Besides, what kind of owner would leave his dog tied to a fence in the raging tropical heat??? Poor guy....I think if he had been raised with love, kisses, chicken and 'toona' he would have licked me as I passed by!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

My sister was bit by a mixed breed when we were kids...she was riding her bike and the dog jumped out and took a chunk out of her calf. She had to go to the hospital and have it stitched up...still has a nice scar from that one. 

My father was bit a few years ago by a german shepard, in the hand. Had to have that stitched up too. 

My aunt was bit by a german shepard when she was a kid (the neighbor's dog). It bit her in the face. That required surgery to repair as well.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never been bitten neither has any of my family I am pleased to say.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Could someone change my vote? I clicked "no" without thinking. 

My uncle was bitten by a GSD. (_MY_ GSD, no less!) He needed quite a few stitches and it partially tore a tendon in his hand. 
That was my overprotective, infamous Alomar. But in his defense, it wasn't Alomar's fault and even my uncle readily admits that. He'd never met the dog and when he was in town and came over for a visit, I had Alomar on his leash, sitting by me, and told Mike to stay back, to let Alomar see that it was okay and have some time to accept a stranger being here. Well, he didn't listen and walked right up to us. It happened so fast that I didn't even have time to get in front of Alomar. I got out a "Mike, don't..." and then, _whack_! He reached right out to him and Alomar nailed him. All he saw was a stranger coming towards his mommy and reaching an arm out. Mike's reasoning was that he didn't think Alomar would actually bite, since he reminded him so much of his GSD. :doh:

We all laugh about it now (he laughed about it at the time, even) and thankfully when he went to get his stitches, he refused to tell them whose dog bit him so Alomar wouldn't have a bite record. :uhoh:


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my daughter required 75 stitches in her hand and wrist after being bitten by a staffie x which had been injured in a car accident i certainly dont hold the dog responsible she had been dumped a tthe side of a main road but there is no way i would thnk of all staffies along thoise lines after all my neighbout has a purebreed staff and a jack russell x staff and they are lovely


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a lot of scary stories!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I was bitten by our Irish setter, she was tangled up and I tried to get her untangled but she jumped in the air and made it worse so she bit my wrist. I needed 4 stitches,
she was fine and lived a long life with us. She just panicked as did I, she was always a good dog, but accidents happen!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

There seem to be quite a few Shepherd bites. That's really upsetting. With good breeding and a little training, they're the best dogs in the world. But in the wrong hands....:no:




hotel4dogs said:


> what a lot of scary stories!


Most definitely! 
Thankfully, I've never been on the receiving end, but I know it about scared the daylights out of me when my boy went after my uncle. Especially since I was the one holding him and he outweighed me by 25 lbs. I think I was more shaken up than my uncle was! Especially afterwards, thinking about how much worse it could have been.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

What I have found interesting on this poll, most people have not been bitten requiering medical attention, but those who have most havent been from the so called buly breeds.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

honeysmum said:


> What I have found interesting on this poll, most people have not been bitten requiering medical attention, but those who have most havent been from the so called buly breeds.



Great point.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My brothers ear was nearly bitten off by my uncles German Shepherd when we were kids... thankfully they were able to reattach it.
My little cousin got bit by our dog a beagle mix, again when we were kids, he was just nipped in the head. It was his and his parents fault, he was playing in the dogs food dish and definitely old enough to know better LOL.
My father was viciously attacked by my brothers dog, a Lab/ Setter mix one night, he needed 28 stitches in his shoulder - the dog was euthanized. 

I was bitten by my brothers malamute who had come to live with me...he was an outside dog, and spent much time in the pound due to always escaping. My brother pleaded with me to take him, I did. We made it 24 hours, he lifted his leg on my couch, I told him no...we started to go outside and I guess he did not want to LOL. I got bitten in my hands and chest, protecting my throat...my brother destroyed the dog and I have carried guilt for years over the whole thing. He was a great dog, I warned my parents not to tell my brother, but they did. Poor dog felt horrible after he bit me, and I feel was killed because of me.

Hurley bit me during a seizure and broke my finger - should have gotten medical attention but I was too busy caring for sick Aiyana and my parents. I really did not want the stress of it being reported, it was not Hurleys fault - he probably did not know who I was at the time. When I recently took Hurley to a new Vet she told me the worst dog bites they see are from during a seizure... Lucky me LOL.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my daughter was bitten when she was 3 by my little tri-colored sheltie, required stitches. My granddaughter at age 10 was walking to her friends house and was knocked down, bitten several times by a neigbor's loose dog, chow-lab mix. It was in winter, she had on heavy winter clothing, if not for that she would have been severely bitten. Another man from the neighborhood happened to be outside and had to beat the dog off of her.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

not family, but a good friend of mine owned two shepherds, also has a little boy. The male shepherd turned on the little boy, almost tore his scalp off. Had so many stitches putting his scalp back together they lost count. Up till that moment there had been no issues with the dog, the female was the one that was skittish around people. After the mandatory waiting period they put the dog down. The father and owner of the dog was so angry at the dog he almost shot him himself. I don't blame him. The little boy went thru hell.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> my daughter was bitten when she was 3 by my little tri-colored sheltie, required stitches. My granddaughter at age 10 was walking to her friends house and was knocked down, bitten several times by a neigbor's loose dog, chow-lab mix. It was in winter, she had on heavy winter clothing, if not for that she would have been severely bitten. Another man from the neighborhood happened to be outside and had to beat the dog off of her.


forgot to add, I wanted to put my sheltie down, after thinking about it realized it was my fault, dog was old, daughter was young, should have been more careful about keeping both of them safe. The dog who attacked my granddaughter wasn't put down either, people just moved out of the neighborhood.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I was bitten as a kid by a chihuahua - i used to do a paper round and the dog shot out of the door and grabbed my ankle, although it bled i didn't have treatment for it.

My first golden (as a kid living with brother and parents) bit my brother and he had to have 100+ stitches. To this day I think my brother did something to him, but he would never admit it and Rusty was put to sleep. I swore then that as soon as I was able I would have my own golden(s).


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

justmejanis said:


> I think I was really hurt not to hear one work from those owners. They saw me after I returned to work when they brought that horrible dog back in to board. Of course they ignored me. How rude!


That would hurt my feelings too.
I know Toby bit a neighbor boy when he was a puppy after another neighbor boy had twisted his paw, Toby was reacting, but I couldn't apologize enough to the boy and his mother...I felt terrible...it wasn't even him who was tormenting Toby!

It was only one bite, but it punctured the skin because it was puppy teeth...very sharp...I was mortified.

mary


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

Kimm said:


> How many of the dogs that bit were euthanized?



The dog that attacked my nephew was not euthanized. The owners left town with the dog before animal control could get him.
But he would have been. Just because my nephew survived was because my ex BIL nearly killed the dog to get him to let go...not because the dog held back. That dog clearly was dangerous and did not intend to let my nephew go.
mary


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Once when I was a very young child, maybe 2 or 3, I tried to pat my aunt's dog while it was eating. No one was watching me or the dog obviously. I don't even remember if I went to the doctor's :doh: I have no idea what breed it was, I do remember black and white, and fluffy, possibly a border collie? or a mix.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Could a mod change my too quick answer? I answered NO, but should've answered once. I worked at a vet's office, and we bathed and groomed. A man who owned a gargage (fixed cars) kept a GSD/wolf hybrid as the guard dog. He brought the dog monthly to get all the grease and oil off him. The dog's name was Wolf. While I was wrapping gauze around his muzzle as a muzzle (his owner insisted we not muzzle him....uh huh right, this dog was incredibly and frighteningly people aggresive), he busted through the gauze, I quickly put my foot up to block him from my hand, and he bit my foot. No, he was not euthanized, nor was his owner told about the bite. The idiot vet I worked for liked vicioius dogs; he also used to spell out words with puppy tails that he docked!

As for few bully breeds being biters on this poll, I think you must factor in that so many people are terribly frightened of them that they are uber cautious when in their vicinity. My Cody was almost killed by a pit, and I literally go blocks out of my way if I see one coming in m direction.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

FinnsFan your vote has been changed.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> As for few bully breeds being biters on this poll, I think you must factor in that so many people are terribly frightened of them that they are uber cautious when in their vicinity. My Cody was almost killed by a pit, and I literally go blocks out of my way if I see one coming in m direction.


If everyone was careful around all dog breeds , there wouldn't be any dog bites. :wave:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Hershey said:


> If everyone was careful around all dog breeds , there wouldn't be any dog bites. :wave:


Thanks for that insight. Why didn't we figure this out before?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I was bitten at age 6 by an Old English Sheepdog. I was walking with my mum and reached through a farm gate to stroke the dog wagging his tail, tied with a rope but able to reach the gate. It suddenly turned and grabbed my hand. It caused extensive damage which required several stitches. Very nasty experience, but not enough to put me off dogs...

The dog was eventually euthanized. It had bitten before me and bit another 2 people before the authorities made the decision.

I guess it was my fault, but surely if the dog was aggressive, it should have been tethered away from the gate...

My sister was chased by a GSD which bit her bum...!!

A school friend had her face bitten by another friends Collie.

My daughter also had her face bitten by her friend's Springer Spaniel, and another of her friend's collie cross jumped up and grabbed her throat as she was standing on their doorstep!!! Neither needed hospital treatment.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't been bitten either by any dog but looking forward to Maggies answer to this poll. Her solution to the problem was genius!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Never,been bitten,by a dog(touch wood)!!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, though I did not seek medical care because of my phobia and because of having no insurance. Doing rescue work with terrified, feral, and similarly abused and neglected dogs, I've been bitten plenty. I've also been bitten at the dog park while breaking up fights between dogs that were not even mine. But everyone else was just standing there like a moron, so I stepped in. My own fault of course, and I didn't do anything to the owners.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wasn't careful- because a terrified dog needed me and if getting bit was part of my earning the dog's trust or capturing it, so be it. Same with breaking up dog fights.

Dog bites don't scare me. Dogs don't scare me. I've even taken in biters and ignored them when they bit me. The behavior went away because it no longer worked.

So, I take full responsibility 

Worst bite I ever had was a dog that was severely injured and stuck in the injuring, bone breaking positiion. I guess I could have been careful and let him suffer in agony with his entire weight flipped over his broken leg, but not being a sociopath or devoid of empathy for other beings, I immediately grabbed him, and placed my left hand in his mouth so he wouldn't bite my right hand (I'm right handed) or anyone else and removed him. As soon as he was out of the agonizing position, he was his normal, gentle self- even with a bad leg break. 

Sometimes, crap happens.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i have been bitten that many times but never put me off dogs.
1st one i was 4 or 5 years old and my Granddad rescued a dog that someone was ill treating.
Her name was Judy a lovely dog just a little cross breed she went under the bed to get away from me and I tried to pull her out she bit me in the eye my Granddad went mad at her and I was crying it's my fault as he was going to take her to be PTS but he didn't and that at that early age taught me to respect dogs.

Next one are little Scottie dog he got me a few times never needed stitches but still have some scars again we rescued him from a filthy pet shop again I love him he was Angus.

Next one Mouse she was cross Lab Alsatian we took her from people that could not manage her they had a baby and she got pushed out and they never fed her enough so she was very food aggressive.
She bit my Ray I think it was 4 times and hospital every time the last time she got him I had to pick up a dinning room chair and fend her off Ray.
She got me twice quite badly as well but we loved her the doctor said to my husband you were lucky that time you should have that dog PTS that was red rag to a bull no dog of mine was going to be PTS.

So I spoke to my vet he knew we loved her so he said have her front teeth taken out which we did she soon recovered and could still eat biscuits and bones with her back teeth and it changed her she turned into a good dog.

Last dog to bite my was Charlie one who was a retriever again rescue and been pushed out she bit me a couple of times and Ray once but I knew there was a good dog in there trying to get out so 2 years of patience and not pushing her she turned into the most fantastic dog i would go as far to say a Heart dog although she never really trusted men.

Now this is kind of a dog it was a fox cub it had been snared it a wire trap and of course I had to get it out and it bit me and left 2 of its baby teeth behind in my hand but at least it was free.
I then went to work and was sent up the hospital for tetanus jab that hurt more than the bite.

Please to say since Sadie Meg Daisy and Charlie never been bitten by them all good dogs.

I still love dogs more than people


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

A Boxer tried to go after my Golden inside a pet store while I was waiting for the owner. The Boxer nailed my left hand (writing hand) on the index finger and ring finger and I went to the ER to have the flap of flesh glued back.










Most of the American show lines have taken the GSD down the wrong path with extreme angulation, hock walkers, and dogs that are nerve bags (poor temperament). Finding a good breeder requires time and patience. Our GSD puppy is confident and sound around loud noises and new situations. I hope this thread demonstrates that it's not the breed, but the poor breeding that contributes to the problem.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Most of the American show lines have taken the GSD down the wrong path with extreme angulation, hock walkers, and dogs that are nerve bags (poor temperament). Finding a good breeder requires time and patience. Our GSD puppy is confident and sound around loud noises and new situations. I hope this thread demonstrates that it's not the breed, but the poor breeding that contributes to the problem.


I agree. Many (if not most) of the American show line breeders have really done a disservice to the GSD, and they've been doing so for decades.
If I had to choose a pup sight unseen, and was interested in temperament alone, I'd go with a German working line every time, over an American show line. I'm not sure that I could keep up with a German working line pup, but I love the temperament! :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My German Shepherd is perfectly sound, fearless, calm, mellow, and not at all unstable. He is working lines.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My daughter was bitten at age 2 1/2 (she is 20 now) by our springer lab mix that we raised from a 8 wk old puppy. We never consider him a dangerous dog...I blame ourselves because he wasn't raised around kids. She was bit when I tossed a bone on the floor for the dog and she went to pick it up at the same time he did. His tooth caught her lip and ripped it she need something like 80 stitches from a plastic surgeon. You have to look close to see the scar and to this day she is still the biggest dog lover around. (and the dog lived 2 more years and died a natural dead but we never left him in the room alone with the kids) Also my son when he was in 9th grade was out running with the cross country team from his high school was bitten by a German Shepherd on his butt! We took him to the dr. to get the bite looked at but it didn't require stitches. But we didn't know where the dog lived. The bite report was written up in the local paper looking for the dog so we could find the dog and check to see if it was up to date on its shots. We did find him and everything turned out fine....I am guessing he still has a scar (but he is 23 and I am not checking)!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was around 7 on Christmas morning I was being obnoxious and putting my new doll in our German Shepherds face and he went to bite it and at the same time I moved and he got my ear instead. I had to have 17 stitches by a plastic surgeon.

I didn't blame our dog at all, he felt sooo awful. It was definitely an accident. He was the most loyal and protective dog I've ever had.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It was a GSD


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I agree. Many (if not most) of the American show line breeders have really done a disservice to the GSD, and they've been doing so for decades.
> If I had to choose a pup sight unseen, and was interested in temperament alone, I'd go with a German working line every time, over an American show line. I'm not sure that I could keep up with a German working line pup, but I love the temperament! :





AquaClaraCanines said:


> My German Shepherd is perfectly sound, fearless, calm, mellow, and not at all unstable. He is working lines.


My GSD is also from working lines and she is go go go... (although not as extreme as some of her littermates!); however, she will settle nicely with a bone or toy.

Understanding sporting and herding dogs is crucial. These breeds were selectively bred to have prey drive to perform a function (flushing out birds, retrieving birds, herding sheep and little children moving quickly mimics prey...parents need to be proactive and teach their kids how to behave around dogs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A guy my daughter dated had over 100 stitiches on his scalp to close wounds caused by a Great Dane. He was only about 4 years old and the dog regularly visited their home so the attack was horrific (happened inside his home when they family visited with the dog).


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Bitten by a german shepherd when I was seven. 1 stitch in forehead, 1 in my chin & 3 under my left eye. Teeth skimmed the edge of my eyeball. Scar has re-appeared as I've gotten holder. It didn't put me off big dogs though!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

I was bitten on the leg by a Shepherd mix at the shelter years ago. Was a scared dog and was my fault for moving a little too quick.

I've never had a very serious bite in 10+ yrs of working with animals, knock on wood.


----------



## wagginroad (Nov 12, 2009)

I was bitten by a very territorial Collie at a National Park campground. The dog was off-leash and rather hostile to all others at the campground. Luckily, it was in a short period where I was in between dogs. It only required 6 stitches.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

When I was a kid, a schnauzer mix of some kind latched onto my face and I had to go to the hospital to get checked out. No lasting scars or anything, but I remember it freaked me out. I think I was like 4 or 5.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

A husky was boarding over the holiday at the boarding facility where I work. He had recently be rescued from a kill shelter and found a loving home. I'm sure he was confused when his family dropped him off at our facility and he had to go in a cage again. He was in doggy day camp and provoked a lab and a the two started fighting. I broke it up without getting in the middle of them, and the husky turned around and bit my thigh. Broke the skin, some bleeding, but it was Christmas day and I didn't want to go to the hospital. Triple checked to make sure he had his rabies vaccination and then went home and pigged out on holiday food. There's still a scar where he bit me. The dog (Cody) comes back to our facility to board and I've spent some time with him and he's a really sweet dog and he's become one of my favorites.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I was bitten by a border collie cross when I was younger.
He jumped up and bit me on the side of my face.
I remember everyone around me freaking out but I don't remember it bothering me too much.
The stitches in my cheek hurt like hell though!!!
Luckily I was young enough that as I grew, the scar faded and is hardley noticeable.

It never stopped my love for dogs though


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

As a child, I was bitten in the ankle by my Aunt's black lab. I still have the scar to this day, but I don't remember exactly what happened.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

It was not a dangerous dog, but it was a stray and terrified of humans, and medical attention was sought since it was not vaccinated. I ended up not getting stitches for that. Animal control picked it up, and it's aggression lead to euthanasia, but I think it was defense and not an evil dog. I've been bit and the skin has broken by quite a few dogs, but I wouldn't call them dangerous. I've also sought medical attention for a squirrel and mole bite.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only been bitten once. I was about 4 and my Aunt's Labradoodle was chewing on a tissue, he was still a puppy and I tried to get it away and he nipped my face. I had a small graze on my cheek and chin, but it wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't jerked back. That dog became like my best friend after that, he never bit again and I haven't even been growled at by another dog since.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

A little neighbor girl was attacked by her family-friend's Rottweiler. He went for her face. That was about four years ago and you can hardly see the scars anymore...but when it first happened...ug, it was hard to see. Poor thing. 

And I know it's not a human family-member, but a couple of years ago, a pit-mix took after one of my moms cats and he didn't quite make it to the fence since he was battling cancer and was just that tiny bit slowed down by it. We took him to the emergency vet and they put him down. It was even more sad because he had been beating cancer for yeeears. He'd get diagnosed, we'd get him treatment, he'd go into remission, he'd get diagnosed, we'd get him treatment, he'd go into remission...he was such a tough old guy, and then to be taken out like that...It hurt for sure.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I was attacked by a stay dog about 4 year ago. I was in the field with my golden, horse and me. I was running around with them and then all of a sudden I saw a dog out of the cornor of my eye and he started running towards us and my horse doesn't like any dogs but my golden and he saw it it went belistic and my golden is scared of other dogs because when she was 6 months she was attacked by a dog that came onto are lawn. Anyways... he started chasing us and he came up and tried to bit my horses leg and in defence for my horse I tried to shew him away and he bite my arm he made me bleed but i went to the ER to get a rabies shot because of it and I had to have a few stichs.


----------

